# المنتديات الترفيهية > استراحة المنتدى >  >  ]|¤~ ..  يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب.   ..~¤|[

## ورده محمديه

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*مسائكم / صباحكم كما يحلو لكم* 

** 



*قَدْ نَعِيِشٌ فِيْ آلحَيَآةٌ بِلَآ هَدَفْ*
*وقَدْ نَمُوتْ ونَحَنْ لَآزِلنَآ أحَيَآءْ*
*ونَتَعطَشْ لِلكَثِيِرْ مِنْ آلَأمَـآلْ*
*عِنِدَهَآ لَآسُقيَآ لَنَآ سِوى*
*أنْ نَرفَعْ أيَدينَآ إلَى مَولَآنَآ*
*ونَدَعُو كُلْمَآنُرِيِدْ*
*لِلِعَلِيْ آلكَبِيِرْ آلسَمِيِعْ* 
*/* 



*\* 

** 

*/\*
*فَلَنَدعُو ونَهَتِفْ " بِـ يَـآرَبْ "*
*كُلْ مَآيَخطُرْ بِبَآلِنَآ*
*وكُلْمَآنُرِيِدَه*
*فَرَبْ آلسَموآتْ*
*كَرِيِمْ*
*كَرِيِمْ*
*كَرِيِمْ* 


*/\* 




*\*
*/* 
***يَـآرَبْ لكل ماتريدون .~*
*لَكُمْ مِنِيْ كُلْ آلتقدير والأحترام* 
**

----------

.:روح وريحان:. (08-18-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يارب ارحم والديَ كما ربياني صغيراً* 



*وردة ..*
*فكرة حلوووة* 
*ومساحة مناجاة لله تعالى ذات معنى كريم*
*ربي يوفقكِ ويعطيكِ ماتتمني*
*موووفقه عزيزتي لكل خير*
*لآعدم منكِ يارب*
*دمتي بود*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اللهي ‘‘ اللهي باسمك الاعظم واسرارهـ....
اللهي ’’ اللهي رد غريب الدار لديارهـ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يارب بحق هذا الاذان ..تفرج همومنا وتقضي حوائجنا ياكريم

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

رباااااااااااه ....... اللطف بقلبي’!!
*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أي ربْ 
لاأحتاجُ سِواكْ . . .!
فأغثْنِي يامُغيثْ ~



وردة 
فيوض الدعاء لروحك غالية..

----------


## فرح

يــــــــــــااااااااارب 
تقضي حوااائج كل محتااااج بحق الامام الحسن المجتبى كريم اهل البيت 
عليه السلام ..


ورووووده حبيبتي ..
ولكِ حبيبتي دعاااء يشملكِ 
موفقه

----------


## رنيم الحب

*إلهــــــــــــــــــي .. !*
*أرحم في هذه الدنيآ غربتي ..*

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

أي ربْ 
لاأحتاجُ سِواكْ . . .!
فأغثْنِي يامُغيثْ ~

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يااااااااااااااارب ارــــــــــــح قلبي...فقد سئمت الحياه!
فـــــــــــ متى الفرج ياربااااه ؟؟؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ربي..اسمـــــــع نــــــــــــــــــــــــــدائي واستجب دعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــائي 

مع كل زخهـ من زخات المــــــــــطر ’’<اسالكم الدعاء>’’*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*


الهى من لي غيرك أدعوه واتوسل إليه فيستجب لي .. 
اللهم لا تعاقبني بذنوبي واغفر لي وارحمني واعطني سؤلي .. يا أرحم الراحمين .. يا أكرم الأكرمين .
*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ربي يوفقني

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ربي جد علي بوافر كرمك وارزقني من حيث ااحتسب ومن حيث لا ااحتسب اانك ترزق من تشاء بغير حساب 
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يارب بلغني المُنى بحق المصطفى وآله عليك  ،،*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لهِي إلَيْكَ أَشْكُو قَلْبَاً قاسِياً مَعَ الْوَسْواسِ مُتَقَلِّباً، وَبِالرَّيْنِ وَالطَّبْعِ مُتَلَبِّساً، وَعَيْنَاً عَنِ الْبُكآءِ مِنْ خَوْفِكَ جامِدَةً، وَإلى ما تَسُرُّها طامِحَةً
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
يارب سهل لنا ..يارب يسر لنا ..يارب وفق لنا ~
*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

الهي بدم المقتول بكربلاء ..اقض حوائج اختنا " وردة محمدية " سهل لها كل عسير وافض عليها من واسع رزقك بحق محمد وآل محمد الطاهرين.

----------

ورده محمديه (02-28-2011)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يارب اني احتاجك ....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
ياغياث المستغيثين ااغثني 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يارب كن معي احتاجك ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اللهم بحق فاطمة ووابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها فرج عنا وااقضي حوائجنا وحوائج جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات ااجمعين برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ألاهي فرّج عن شيعة أمير المؤمنين

في مشارق الأرض و مغاربها

بحق من نبتَ المسمار في صدرها

وبحق من كسر ضلعها

بحق من لطم خـــدها

بحق من خُفي لحدها

بحق من حُرمّت إرثها

ووووو ربما يطول

كلام لا تحتملهُ العقول

في صدري يجول

يتجدد في كلِ حول

ولكن يكفي

لان ألمها لا يتطفي

ظهر منه القليل والكثير ماخُفي

ذكرُ فاطمة بركة و السلام عليها ثوبها كالصدقة

كلام عُجالة مررتُ هُنا و أطرأتُ هذه الخرابيش

تحياتي

*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يارررررررررررررربي ....*

----------


## التوبي

*ألاهي فرّج عن شيعة أمير المؤمنين

في مشارق الأرض و مغاربها*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*رباه عطفك لاضاقت الانفاس........*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يارب ينتهي هالموضوع على خير 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*((اللهم إني لا أسألك رد القضاء ، ولكن أسألك اللّطف فيه ....*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يــارب فرج عنــــــــــا*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ربي* 
*أنا من أنا؟ أنا جعفريٌ جرَّحته يدُ الزَّمن ..أنا من أنا؟ أنا صابرٌ رغم المآسي والمحن .. أنا لست إلا طالباً شرفَ اللقا بابن الحسن..أنا من أنا؟ أنا كافرٌ بعدو فاطمة البتول .. أنا من أنا؟ أنا خادم خدامَها أرجو القبول .. أنا لست إلا عبدها وإذا أبت عدماً أحولْ*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* أنا مفتون في هواك..يا ربي و مالي سواك قد ملأ الدنيا نداك…
عميت عين لا تراك يا من أضحك يامن أبكى…أدعوك أ يا منجي الهلكى ياربي ياربي ياربي 
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ياربي تدوم سعادة قلبي 

*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يارب آجعل حياتي مليئة بالفرح والسعاده*

----------


## التوبي

*ألاهي فرّج عن شيعة أمير المؤمنين

في مشارق الأرض و مغاربها*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

إلهي أنت تعلم ما في قلبي وهذا يكفيني...

إلهي , أنت تعلم  ولا أعلم شيئاً عما في نفسك سبحانك ...


الهى انت تعلم كيف حالى احببتك وانت تعلم ذلك عشقت نبيك وانت تعلم ذلك ... الْقَيُّومُ لاَ 

تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ وَلاَ نَوْمٌ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يارب انت تعلم ضعف بدني فأرحمني*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا رب فرج عن المؤمنين في كل بقاع الأرض

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ياربي نسمع ااخبار حلوه عن بعض الناس 
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يارب أنك خَلقت قلبْي كـ حَجمٌ (يديَ ) لايتحملُ الكثير* 

*فأرحــمني ..!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ياربي تهديهم ..
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*سبحان الله ، والحمدلله ، ولا اله الا الله ، والله اكبر ،*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يارب فرج ضيقي 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ألاهي فرّج عن شيعة أمير المؤمنين

في مشارق الأرض و مغاربها*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اللهي اسعد قلبي
*

----------


## التوبي

*ألاهي فرّج عن شيعة أمير المؤمنين

في مشارق الأرض و مغاربها*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
سيدي في القلب حاجه .. هل لها منك انفراجه
اسالكم الدعاء
*

----------


## التوبي

*اللهم لا تذرني فردا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ربنا هبَ لنَا مِنْ أزواجنا وذريِاتنا قرة أعُين وأجعلنا للِمتقُين إماماً*

----------


## التوبي

*اللهم لا تذرني فردا*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ربي احتاجك ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

رحمتك ياربي ولا سوء عملي ...]
*

----------


## التوبي

*اللهم أكشف هذه الغمه عن هذه الأمة

يا أرحم الراحمين
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ياربي تجيب العواقب سليمه 
*

----------


## التوبي

اللهم أكشف هذه الغمه عن هذه الأمة

يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
(يامن كل هارب إليه يلتجيء , وكل طالب إياه يرتجي ياخيرمرجو, وياأكرم مدعو, ويامن لايرد سآئله, ولا يخيب آمله, يامن بابه مفتوح لداعيه, وحجابه مرفوع لراجيه, أسألك بكرمك أن تمن علي من عطآ ئك بما تقر به عيني, ومن رجآئك بما تطمئن به نفسي, ومن اليقين بما تهون به علي مصيبات الدنيا, وتجلو به عن بصيرتي غشوات العمى , برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين)

*

----------


## التوبي

(يامن كل هارب إليه يلتجيء , وكل طالب إياه 

يرتجي ياخيرمرجو, وياأكرم مدعو, ويامن لايرد سآئله, ولا يخيب آمله,

 يامن بابه مفتوح لداعيه, وحجابه مرفوع لراجيه, أسألك بكرمك أن تمن علي من عطآ ئك

 بما تقر به عيني, ومن رجآئك بما تطمئن به نفسي, ومن اليقين بما تهون به

 علي مصيبات الدنيا, وتجلو به عن بصيرتي غشوات العمى , برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اللهم اني اسالك بوجهك الكريم واسمك العظيم ان تصلي على محمد وال محمد وان تقضى حوائجي وحوائج السائلين 
*

----------


## التوبي

اللهم أكشف هذه الغمه عن هذه الأمة

يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ياربي يكون صحيح عشان يفرحو بعض الناس هههههههه 
*

----------


## التوبي

*يا ألله يا الله يا الله

شافي مرضى المؤمنين

بحق أمير المؤمنين (ع)*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم إني أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم، الأجل الأكرم، المخزون 

المكنون، النور الحق البرهان المبين، الذي هو نور مع نور، ونور 

من نور، ونور في نور، ونور على كل نور، ونور فوق كل نور، 

ونور تضيء به كل ظلمة، ويكسر به كل شدة، وكل شيطان مريد، 

وكل جبار عنيد، لا تقر به أرض، ولا تقوم به سماء، ويأمن به كل 

خائف، ويبطل به سحر كل ساحر، وبغي كل باغ، وحسد كل حاسد، 

ويتصدع لعظمته البر والبحر، ويستقل به الفلك حين يتكلم به الملك، 

فلا يكون للموج عليه سبيل، وهو اسمك الأعظم الأعظم، الأجل 

الأجل، النور الأكبر الذي سميت به نفسك، واستويت به على عرشك، 

وأتوجه إليك بمحمد وأهل بيته وأسألك بك وبهم أن تصلي على محمد 

وآل محمد.
*

----------


## التوبي

*يارب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد 

اللهم اني اتوجه اليك بنبيك نبي الرحمة واهل بيته الذين اخترتهم على علم العالمين اللهم فذلل لي صعوبتها وحزونتها واكفني شرها فانك الكافي المعافي والغالب القاهر القادر 
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يارب تهديه وتحنن قلبه لقلبي  :)*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ياررررررررررررررررب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ياااااااااااارب 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*
يا الله
يا كريم
يا أول
يا آخر
يا مجيب 



يا فارج الهمّ، 

ويا كاشف الغمّ، 

فرّج همي ويسّر أمري 

وارحم ضعفي وقلة حيلتي 

وارزقني من حيث 

لا أحتسب يا ربّ العالمين
*

----------


## التوبي

اللهم لا تذرني فردا

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يارب يمضي بكره على خير 
*

----------


## التوبي

أمين

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ياربي تجيب العواقب سليمه
*

----------


## التوبي

*يالله يا من  مت ترجاك ما خاب

يا من يجيب العواقب سليمه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يارب اغفر ليَ ولوالديَ يوم يقوم الحساب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يارب تكون سنة خير وسعاده عليك ...ربي ييخلي لييينا  ولا يحرمني منك
*

----------


## التوبي

يارب اغفر ليَ ولوالديَ يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
فرجك ياربي قريب وسالك ما يخيب 
*

----------


## التوبي

اللهم أنت ثقتي و رجائي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لطفك يا لطيف 
*

----------


## التوبي

يا عِمادَ مَنْ لا عِمادَ لَهُ، ويا ذُخْرَ مَنْ لا ذُخْرَ لَهُ، وَيا سَنَدَ مَنْ لا سَنَدَ لَهُ، ويا حِرْزَ مَنْ لا حِرْزَ لَهُ، وَيا غِياثَ مَنْ لا غِياثَ لَهُ، وَيا كَنْزَ مَنْ لا كَنْزَ لَهُ، وَيا عِزَّ مَنْ لا عِزَّ لَهُ، يا كَريمَ الْعَفْوِ، يا حَسَنَ التَّجاوُزِ، يا عَوْنَ الضُّعَفاءِ، يا كَنْزَ الْفُقَراءِ، يا عَظيمَ الَّرجاءِ، يا مُنْقِذَ الْغَرْقى، يا مُنْجِيَ الْهَلْكى، يا مُحْسِنُ، يا مُجْمِلُ، يا مُنْعِمُ، يا مُفْضِلُ، اَنْتَ الَّذي سَجَدَ لَكَ سَوادُ اللّيْلِ وَنُورُ النَّهارِ وَضوْءُ الْقَمَرِ، وَشُعاعُ الشَّمْسِ، وَحَفيفُ الشَّجَرِ، وَدَوِىُّ الْماءِ، يا اَللهُ يا اَللهُ يا اَللهُ لا اِلـهَ إلاّ اَنْتَ وَحْدَكَ لا شَريكَ لَكَ، يا رَبّاهُ يا اَللهُ، صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّد وآلِ مُحَمَّد وَافْعَلْ بِنا ما اَنْتَ اَهْلُهُ

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اني احتاجك ياربي ......*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يامن يكفي من كل شيء ولآيكفي منه شيء أكفني ما أهمني*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ياربي شافي اامي 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

"سبحانك لا إله إلا أنت .. الغوث 
الغوث الغوث .. خلصنا من النار يا رب"

 نسألكم الدعاء ...في هذا اليوم ((الجمعه ....

----------


## التوبي

*اللهم إني أسألك إيمانادائما
وأسألك قلبا خاشعا , وأسألك علما نافعا, وأسألك يقينا صادقا , وأسألك دينا قيما , وأسألك العافية من كل بلية , وأسألك تمام العافية , وأسألك دوام العافية , وأسألك الشكر علي العافية , وأسألك الغني عن الناس
قال جبريل عليه السلام : يا محمد والذي بعثك بالحق لا يدعو أحد من أمتك بهذا الدعاء الا غفرت ذنوبه وان كانت مثل زبد البحراو عدد تراب الأرض ولا يلقي الله أحد من أمتك وفي قلبه هذا الدعاءالا اشتاقت اليه الجنة , واستغفر له المكان , وفتحت له ابواب الجنه فنادته الملائكة : 
يا ولي الله ادخل الجنة من أي باب شئت*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يارب فرح  قلبي وقلوب ااحبتي 
*

----------


## التوبي

*للهم إني أسألك إيمانادائما
وأسألك قلبا خاشعا , وأسألك علما نافعا, وأسألك يقينا صادقا , وأسألك دينا قيما , وأسألك العافية من كل بلية , وأسألك تمام العافية , وأسألك دوام العافية , وأسألك الشكر علي العافية , وأسألك الغني عن الناس
قال جبريل عليه السلام : يا محمد والذي بعثك بالحق لا يدعو أحد من أمتك بهذا الدعاء الا غفرت ذنوبه وان كانت مثل زبد البحراو عدد تراب الأرض ولا يلقي الله أحد من أمتك وفي قلبه هذا الدعاءالا اشتاقت اليه الجنة , واستغفر له المكان , وفتحت له ابواب الجنه فنادته الملائكة : 
يا ولي الله ادخل الجنة من أي باب شئت*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ياربي كن بعوني
*

----------


## قلب زينب الصبور

*أَللَّهُمَّ إنِّي أَعْتَـذِرُ إلَيْـكَ مِنْ مَـظْلُوم ظُلِمَ بِحَضْرَتِي فَلَمْ أَنْصُرْهُ، وَمِنْ مَعْرُوف أُسْدِيَ

إلَيَّ فَلَمْ أَشْكُرْهُ، وَمِنْ مُسِيء أعْتَذَرَ إلَيَّ فَلَمْ أَعْذِرْهُ، وَمِنْ ذِيْ فَاقَة سَأَلَنِي فَلَمْ اُوثِرْهُ، وَمِنْ

حَقِّ ذي حَقٍّ لَزِمَنِي لِمُؤْمِن فَلَمْ أوَفِّـرْهُ، وَمِنْ عَيْبِ مُؤْمِن ظَهَر لِي فَلَمْ أَسْتُرْهُ، وَمِنْ كُلِّ

إثْم عَرَضَ لِيْ فَلَمْ أَهْجُرْهُ. أَعْتَذِرُ إلَيْكَ يَا إلهِي مِنْهُنَّ وَمِنْ نَظَائِرِهِنَّ اعْتِذَارَ نَدَامَة يَكُونُ

وَاعِظاً لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنْ أَشْبَاهِهِنَّ. فَصَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِهِ وَاجْعَلْ نَدَامَتِي عَلَى مَا وَقَعْتُ

فِيهِ مِنَ الـزَّلاّتِ وَعَزْمِي عَلَى تَـرْكِ مَا يَعْـرِضُ لِيْ مِنَ ، السَّيِّئـاتِ تَوبَةً تُوجِبُ لِيْ

مَحَبَّتَـكَ يا مُحِبَّ التَّوَّابِيْنَ.*

*ونسألكم الدعاء ..*

----------


## التوبي

*عفوك  يا عافي عن المدنبين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

يارب ااغفر ذنوبي واستر عيوبي

----------


## التوبي

*للهم أنت ثقتي و رجائي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

عفوك عفوك ياموالي من جهنم والنيران

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم , يا مالك الرقاب , ويا هازم الاحزاب , يا مفتح*
*الابواب , ويا مسبب الاسباب , سبب لنا سببا, لا نستطيع له طلباً , بحق لا*
*إله إلا الله , محمد رسول الله , صلى الله عليه وعلى آله اجمعين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يـآرب إليك نصبت وجهي ولك مددت يديَ فبعزتك أستجب دعائي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يارب يكون مولد مبارك..وينعاد علينا وعليكم بالخيرات والمسرات
*

----------


## التوبي

*أمين يا رب العالمين

إن شاء الله في ظروف غير ذي الظروف

بعيدين عن الهلع و الخوف
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يارب وفقني لكل خير !*

----------


## التوبي

* اللهم صلي على محمد آل محمد *

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يارب حقق مرادي بجاه اامامي علي الهادي 

*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يارب لك فوضت آمري* 

*وعليك أتكلتُ في أمري* 

*فيا سيدي لآتخيب دعآئي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اللهي باسمك الاعظم واسرارهـ ..اللهي رد غريب الدار لديارهـ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يارب إليك أشكو نفساً بالسوء إمارة*

----------


## التوبي

*للهم أنت ثقتي و رجائي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ربي..........احتاجك*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*رباه إليك قلبي قد اشتكى ولك ضميري قد بكى*

*رباه أريد قربك رباه ليس لي سواك* 

*ربي ساعدني للنهوض .... مللت السقوط* 


*مالي سواك يا ربي ..حين ضاقت بي الدنيا وأشقاني الدهر سرت كالتائه في الظلمة ابحث* 
*هنا وهناك _ _ عن من يواسيني من يحتويني من أبوح له بمكنوني ...*

*مالي سواك يا خالقي حياتي رضاك ربي أنر لي دربي* 
*تفرج كربي تطهر قلبي مالي سواك وحياتي رضاك*

----------


## التوبي

*للهم أنت ثقتي و رجائي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*جعله الله مطر خير وبركة..

*

----------


## التوبي

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

جعله الله مطر خير وبركة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

ستر ك يارب

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهمّ احرسنا بعينك التي لا تنام ، وركنك الذي لا يرام ، وبأسمائك العظام ، وصلّ على محمّد وآله ، واحفظ علينا ما لو حفظه غيرك ضاع ، واستر علينا ما لو ستره غيرك شاع ، واجعل كل ذلك لنا مطواعاً ، إنّك سميع الدعاء قريب مجيب ..*

----------


## التوبي

للهم أنت ثقتي و رجائي

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ربي اني احتاجك ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اللهم ان كان رزقي في السماء فأهبطهُ وان كان في الارض فأظهرهُ وان كان بعيداً فقربه وان كان قريباً فيسرهُ. وان كان قليلاً فكثرهُ وبارك لي فيهِ ))*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

رباهُ إن *القلبَ* أبكى الأدُمعَ ندماً علـى مافـات حيـن تََـوَرَع *فَخَشَعتُ* خوفَا 
من رحيمٍ عادلٍ وبكى *الفؤاَدُ* الِعشَق حين تَضَرعَ ...

رباه اني احتاجك ....

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اللهم وجْعَلْ لِسانى بِذِكْرِكَ لَهِجَاً وَقَلْبي بِحُبِّكَ مُتَيَّماً وَمُنَّ عَلَيَّ بِحُسْنِ اِجابَتِكَ، وَاَقِلْني عَثْرَتي وَاغْفِرْ زَلَّتي، فَاِنَّكَ قَضَيْتَ عَلى عِبادِكَ بِعِبادَتِكَ، وَاَمَرْتَهُمْ بِدُعائِكَ، وَضَمِنْتَ لَهُمُ الاِْجابَةَ، فَاِلَيْكَ يا رَبِّ نَصَبْتُ وَجْهي وَاِلَيْكَ يا رَبِّ مَدَدْتُ يَدي، فَبِعِزَّتِكَ اسْتَجِبْ لي دُعائي وَبَلِّغْني مُنايَ وَلا تَقْطَعْ مِنْ فَضْلِكَ رَجائي، وَاكْفِني شَرَّ الْجِنِّ وَالاِْنْسِ مِنْ اَعْدائي، يا سَريعَ الرِّضا اِغْفِرْ لِمَنْ لا يَمْلِكُ إلاّ الدُّعاءَ فَاِنَّكَ فَعّالٌ لِما تَشاءُ، يا مَنِ اسْمُهُ دَواءٌ وَذِكْرُهُ شِفاءٌ وَطاعَتُهُ غِنىً، اِرْحَمْ مَنْ رَأْسُ مالِهِ الرَّجاءُ وَسِلاحُهُ الْبُكاءُ، يا سابِـغَ النِّعَمِ، يا دافِعَ النِّقَمِ، يا نُورَ الْمُسْتَوْحِشينَ فِي الظُّلَمِ، يا عالِماً لا يُعَلَّمُ، صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد وَافْعَلْ بي ما اَنْتَ اَهْلُهُ وَصَلَّى اللهُ عَلى رَسُولِهِ وَالاَْئِمَّةِ الْمَيامينَ مِنْ آلِهِ (اَهْلِهِ) وَسَلَّمَ تَسْليماً كَثيراً .*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*رباه ياربي كن معي فأنا احتاجـــــــــــــك*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الهي كيف أدعوك و أنا أنا,وكيف أقطع رجائي منك وأنت أنت،الهي اذالم أسألك فتعطيني فمن ذا الذي أسأله.فيعطيني,الهي اذالم ادعو ك فتستجيب لي فمن ذا الذي أدعوه فيستجيب لي,الهي اذالم اتضرع اليك فترحمني،فمن ذاالذ ي أتضرع اليه فيرحمني الهي فكما فلقت البحر لموسى عليه السلام ونجيته أسألك أن تصلي على محمد
وال محمدوأن تنجيني مما أنافيه وتفرج عني فرجا عاجلا غيرأجل بفضلك ورحمتك يأرحم الرحمين وصلى الله على محمدوال محمدالطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## التوبي

*اللهم بحق صاحبة المصيبة

أن تفرج هم هذه ألامه

وترفع عنــّا الغمـــة 

يارب

*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يارب يامولاي ياعلام الغيوبي اريني سرهم ...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آلهي وقف السائلون ببابك* 

*ولآذ الفقراء بجنابك* 

*ووقفت سفينة المساكين على ساحل بحر جودك وكرمك*

*يرجون الجواز الى ساحة رحمتك ونعمتك*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ياحافظ ااحفظني بعينك التي لا تنام*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يارب أغثني بفاطمة ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يـإربَ عَـوَنـگِ ! ضـإقَ بـيَ گـوَنـگ .. !*

----------


## التوبي

*يارب اسالك سلامة عيوني مما اصابها*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يارب تشافيهم*

----------


## التوبي

*الحمد لله على سلمه عيوني
مما ألم بها من إصابه في الليلة
الماضيه أنثاء الحداق على ساحل البحر
فقد بعد أرتد الخيط عندما حاولتُ قطعه
بعد أن علق بالصخر أرتدا في عيني اليسرى
أشكر ربي الذي من عليّ بالسلامه
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ربي سخر قلبه لي .~*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ياشافي يامعافي عافينا وعافي جميع المؤمنين اجمعين*

----------


## التوبي

*يارب ما منك مهرب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

عفوك يارب ولا سوء عملي ..

----------


## التوبي

*يا رب يا رب  يا رب

أحفظ الموالين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 


روي الكفعمي في البلد الامين دعاء عن الإمام موسى الكاظم عليه السلام وقال: انه دعاء عظيم الشأن سريع الإجابة وهو: 


اللهم إني أطعتك في أحب الأشياء إليك وهو التوحيد ولم أعصك في أبغض الأشياء إليك وهو الكفر فاغفر لي ما بينهما يا من إليه مفري آمني مما فزعت منه إليك. اللهم اغفر لي الكثير من معاصيك واقبل مني اليسير من طاعتك يا عدتي دون العدد, ويا رجائي والمعتمد, ويا كهفي والسندو ويا واحد يا أحد يا قل هو الله أحد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد. اسالك بحق من اصطفيتهم من خلقك ولم تجعل في خلقك مثلهم احدا أن تصلي على محمد وآله وتفعل بي ما أنت أهله, اللهم إني أسالك بالوحدانية الكبرى والمحمدية البيضاء والعلوية العليا وبجميع ما احتججت به على عبادك وبالإسم الذي حجبته عن خلقك فلم يخرج منك إلا إليك, صل على محمد وآله واجعل لي من أمري فرجا ومخرجا وارزقني من حيث أحتسب ومن حيث لا أحتسب, إنك ترزق من تشاء بغير حساب. 


.*

----------


## التوبي

*
*اقروا هذا الدعاء * 

*أن شاء الله الله بيسر أموركم كلها * 

اللـهم صل على محمد و آل محـمد 

*لا إله إلا الله الحليم الكريم* 

*لا اله إلا الله العلى العظيم* 

*لا اله إلا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم* 

*?اللهم إنا نسألك زيادة في الدين* 

*وبركة في العمر* 

*وصحة في الجسد* 

*وسعة في الرزق* 

*وتوبة قبل الموت* 

*وشهادة عند الموت* 

*ومغفرة بعد الموت* 

*وعفوا عند الحساب* 

*وأمانا من العذاب* 

*ونصيبا من الجنة* 

*وارزقنا النظر إلى وجهك الكريم* 

*اللهم ارحم موتانا وموتى المسلمين واشفي مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين* 

*اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات* 

*اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة وعند الموت شهادة وبعد الموت جنة* 

*اللهم ارزقني حسن الخاتمة* 

*اللهم ارزقني الموت وأنا ساجد لك يا ارحم الراحمين* 

*اللهم ثبتني عند سؤال الملكين* 

*اللهم اجعل قبري روضة من رياض الجنة ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار* 

*اللهم إني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا* 

*اللهم أني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا* 

*اللهم أني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا* 

*اللهم قوي إيماننا ووحد كلمتنا وانصرنا على أعدائك أعداء الدين* 

*اللهم شتت شملهم واجعل الدائرة عليهم* 

*اللهم انصر إخواننا المسلمين في كل مكان* 

*اللهم ارحم إبائنا وأمهاتنا واغفر لهما وتجاوز عن سيئاتهما وأدخلهم فسيح جناتك* 

اللهم أعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك 

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضى نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته 

*وبارك اللهم على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و اله وسلم* 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ربي احتاجك ...........*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اللـهم صل على محمد و آل محـمد 

*لا إله إلا الله الحليم الكريم* 

*لا اله إلا الله العلى العظيم* 

*لا اله إلا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم* 

*?اللهم إنا نسألك زيادة في الدين* 

*وبركة في العمر* 

*وصحة في الجسد* 

*وسعة في الرزق* 

*وتوبة قبل الموت* 

*وشهادة عند الموت* 

*ومغفرة بعد الموت* 

*وعفوا عند الحساب* 

*وأمانا من العذاب* 

*ونصيبا من الجنة* 

*وارزقنا النظر إلى وجهك الكريم* 

*اللهم ارحم موتانا وموتى المسلمين واشفي مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين* 

*اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات* 

*اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة وعند الموت شهادة وبعد الموت جنة* 

*اللهم ارزقني حسن الخاتمة* 

*اللهم ارزقني الموت وأنا ساجد لك يا ارحم الراحمين* 

*اللهم ثبتني عند سؤال الملكين* 

*اللهم اجعل قبري روضة من رياض الجنة ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار* 

*اللهم إني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا* 

*اللهم أني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا* 

*اللهم أني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا* 

*اللهم قوي إيماننا ووحد كلمتنا وانصرنا على أعدائك أعداء الدين* 

*اللهم شتت شملهم واجعل الدائرة عليهم* 

*اللهم انصر إخواننا المسلمين في كل مكان* 

*اللهم ارحم إبائنا وأمهاتنا واغفر لهما وتجاوز عن سيئاتهما وأدخلهم فسيح جناتك* 

اللهم أعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك 

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضى نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته 

*وبارك اللهم على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و اله وسلم**

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لئن نائت بنا الأجساد فالأرواح تتصل*
*ففي الدنيا تلاقينا وفي الأخرى لنا الأمل*
*فأسأل ربنا المولى وفي الأسحار أبتهل*
*بأن ألقاك في فرح بدار مابها ملل*
*بجنات وروضات بها الأحباب قاطبة*

*((رباه عطفك لاضاقت الانفاس*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يا منْ يرى ما في الضمير ويسمعُ *أنتَ المعدُّ لكلِّ مـا يُتَوقَّـعُ*
*يا مَنْ يُرجَّى للشدائدِ كلِّهــا *يامَن إليه المشتكى والمفزعُ*
*يا مَنْ خزائن رزقه في قولِ كُنْ *امنن فإنَّ الخير عندكَ أجمعُ*
*مالي سوى فقري إليك وسيلةً *فبالافتقار إليك فقري أدفعُ*
*مالي سوى قرعي لبابك حيـلة *فلئن رددتَ فأيُّ بابٍ أقرعُ ؟*
*ومن الذي أدعو وأهتفُ باسمه *إن كان فضلكَ عن فقيرك يُمنعُ ؟*
*حاشا لجودك أن تقنِّط عاصيـاً *الفضلُ أجزلُ والمواهبُ أوسعُ*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يا الله يا عالم* 
* ياالله عظيم* 
* يا كريم. يا الله* 
*يا حليم يا الله 
ياالله يا بصير* 
*يا الله يا قريب* 
*يا الله يا جواد* 
* يا الله يا سيد السادات*
*يا الله يا أول. يا الله يا آخر يا الله يا ظاهر ...*

*((يا مجيب يافارج الهم وكاشف الغم فرج عنا وعن جميع المومنين والمومنات يارب 

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*إلهي لا حول ولا قوة لي إلا بقدرتك ، ولا نجاة لي من مكاره الدنيا إلا بعصمتك ، 
فأسألك ببلاغة حكمتك ، ونفاذ مشيئتك ، أن لا تجعلني لغير جودك متعرضا ولا تصيّرني للفتن غرَضا ،
وكن لي على الأعداء ناصرا ، وعلى المخازي والعيوب ساترا ، ومن البلاء واقيا ، وعن المعاصي عاصما ، 
برأفتك ورحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين ،،،،،*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يارب يارب يارب يارب ,أسألك بجقك وقدسك وأعظم صفاتك وأسمائك, أن تجعل أوقاتي في الليل والنهار بذكرك معمورة وبخدمتك موصولة ,وأعمالي عندك مقبولة .*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*رباه احتاجك ............*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يا مَنْ تُحَلُّ بِهِ عُقَدُ الْمَكارِهِ،*
*وَيا مَنْ يُفْثَأُ بِهِ حَدُّ الشَّدائِدِ،*
*وَيا مَنْ يُلْتَمَسُ مِنْهُ الَمخْرَجُ اِلى رَوْحِ الْفَرَجِ،*
*ذَلَّتْ لِقُدْرَتِكَ الصِّعابُ،*
*وَتَسَبَّبَتْ بِلُطْفِكَ الأسْبابُ،*
*وَجَرى بِقُدْرَتِكَ الْقَضاءُ،*
*وَمَضَتْ عَلى اِرادَتِكَ الأشْياءُ،*
*فَهِيَ بِمَشِيَّتِكَ دُونَ قَوْلِكَ مُؤْتَمِرَةٌ، وَبِإِرادَتِكَ دُونَ نَهْيِكَ مُنْزَجِرَةٌ،*
*اَنْتَ الْمَدْعُوُّ لِلْمُهِمّاتِ،*
*واَنْتَ الْمَفْزَعُ في المُلِمّاتِ،*
*لا يَنْدَفِعُ مِنْها اِلاّ ما دَفَعْتَ،* 
*وَلا يَنْكَشِفُ مِنْها اِلاّ ما كَشَفْت*
*وَقَدْ نَزَلَ بي يا رَبِّ ما قَدْ تَكأَّدَني ثِقْلُهُ،*
*وَاَلَمَّ بي ما قَدْ بَهَظَني حَمْلُهُ،*
*وَبِقُدْرَتِكَ اَوْرَدْتَهُ عَلَيَّ، وَبِسُلْطانِكَ وَجَّهْتَهُ اِلَيَّ،*
*فَلا مُصْدِرَ لِما اَوْرَدْتَ، وَلا صارِفَ لِما وَجَّهْتَ، وَلا فاتِحَ لِما اَغْلَقْتَ، وَلا مُغْلِقَ لِما فَتَحْتَ، وَلا مُيَسِّرَ لِما عَسَّرْتَ، وَلا ناصِرَ لِمَنْ خَذَلْتَ،*
*فَصَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّد وآلِهِ،*
*وَاْفْتَحْ لي يا رَبِّ بابَ الْفَرَجِ بِطَولِكَ،*
*وَاكْسِرْ عَنّي سُلْطانَ الْهَمِّ بِحَوْلِكَ،* 
*وَاَنِلْني حُسْنَ النَّظَرِ فيـما شَكَوْتُ،*
*وَاَذِقْني حَلاوَةَ الصُّنْعِ فيـما سَاَلْتُ ، وَهَبْ لي مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمةً وَفَرجاً هَنيئاً، وَاجْعَلْ لي مِنْ عِنْدِكَ مَخْرَجاً وَحِيّاً، وَلا تَشْغَلْني بِالاِهتِمامِ عَنْ تَعاهُدِ فُرُوضِكَ، وَاسْتِعْمالِ سُنَّتِكَ* 
*فَقَدْ ضِقْتُ لِما نَزَلَ بي يا رَبِّ ذَرْعاً، وامْتَلأتُ بِحَمْلِ ما حَدَثَ عَليَّ هَمّاً، واَنْتَ الْقادِرُ عَلى كَشْفِ ما مُنيتُ بِهِ، وَدَفْعِ ما وَقَعْتُ فيهِ،* 
*فاَفْعَلْ بي ذلِكَ وَاِنْ لَمْ اَسْتَوْجِبْهُ مِنْكَ، يا ذَا الْعَرْشِ الْعَظيمِ، وَذَا الْمَنِّ الْكَريمِ، فَاَنْتَ قادِرٌ* 
*يا اَرْحَمَ الرّاحِمينَ، آمينَ رَبَّ الْعالَمينَ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يارب مالي سواك* 

*حقق لي منـايَ*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*((رباه عطفك لاضاقت الانفاس*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يارب عونك ضاق بي كونك*

----------


## ورده محمديه

يارب لا ترد يدي خائبه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*نَادِ عَلَيَّا مَظْهَرَ الْعَجَائِبْ تَجِدْهُ عَوْنَا لَكَ فِيْ الْنَّوَائِبِ, كُلِّ هُمً وَغمَ سَيَنْجَلِيَ بِعَظَمَتِكَ يَاالْلَّهُ، بِنُبُوَّتِكَ يَامُحَمَّدَ، بِوَلَايَتِكِ يَاعَلِيُّ يَاعَلِيُّ يَاعَلِيُّ، أَدْرَكَنِيْ يَالِلِهَ بِحَقٍّ لُطْفِكَ الْخَفِيِّ، الْلَّهَ أَكْبَرُ أَنَامِنَ شَرٌّ أَعْدَائِكَ بَرِيْءٌ، الْلَّهِ صَمَدِيّ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ مَدَدِيٌّ وَعَلَىَ الْلَّهِ مُعْتَمَدِي، بِحَقِّ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِيْنُ، يَاأَبَا الْحَسَنَيْنِ أَدْرِكْنِيْ، يَاسِيْفْ الْلَّهِ أَدْرَكَنِيْ، يَاوَلِيَّ الْلَّهِ أَدْرَكَنِيْ، يَامُظْهِرَ الْعَجَائِبِ أَدْرَكَنِيْ ....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

|||اَللّهُمَّ وَمَنْ أَرادَني بِسُوء فَأَرِدْهُـ ,, وَمَن ْكــــآإآدَنيـ فَكِدهُـ

حَسبيالله عَلى كُلِ ظَالِمـ|||

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يارب عونك ضاق بي كونك*
*يارب عونك ضاق بي كونك*
*يارب عونك ضاق بي كونك*

----------


## التوبي

*يا منْ يرى ما في الضمير ويسمعُ *أنتَ المعدُّ لكلِّ مـا يُتَوقَّـعُ
يا مَنْ يُرجَّى للشدائدِ كلِّهــا *يامَن إليه المشتكى والمفزعُ
يا مَنْ خزائن رزقه في قولِ كُنْ *امنن فإنَّ الخير عندكَ أجمعُ
مالي سوى فقري إليك وسيلةً *فبالافتقار إليك فقري أدفعُ
مالي سوى قرعي لبابك حيـلة *فلئن رددتَ فأيُّ بابٍ أقرعُ ؟
ومن الذي أدعو وأهتفُ باسمه *إن كان فضلكَ عن فقيرك يُمنعُ ؟
حاشا لجودك أن تقنِّط عاصيـاً *الفضلُ أجزلُ والمواهبُ أوسعُ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يارب عونك ضاق بي كونك*

----------


## التوبي

*عفوك يارب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يارب عونك ضاق بي كونك*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يــًاربْ مـارفعْتُ يديْ بـٍالدُعًـــــــآء إلا طمعًآ في جُود كرًمك وً رحمتكْ إلا يقيٍنـًآ بأنًك ستُعطٍيني سُؤلي ...يسٍرْ ليً الحلآل وَ أغننٍي بهْ عنٍ الحًرآمْ إنٍي أحْتًآجُه ، فلاً تحْرٍمنٍي إيًـــآه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*احتاجك ياربي ...*

----------


## التوبي

*ربي هب لي من لدنك رحمه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يارب عونك ضاق بي كونك*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*احتاجك ياربي ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

ٱللھّﻣ َّإَنيِ آمَنتُ . . بـِ قضّآئِكَ ۆ قدَرِكْ فَأرزِقنْي مَآيـتَمنْآه قَلبيِ ..♥

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يا نُورُ يا قُدُوسُ، يا اَوَلَ الاَوَلِينَ وَيا آخِرَ الاْخِرينَ، اَللهُمَ اغْفِرْ لِي الذُنوبَ الَتي تَهْتِكُ الْعِصَمَ، اَللـهُمَ اغْفِـرْ لِي الذُنُوبَ الَتي تُنْزِلُ النِقَمَ، اَللّهُمَ اغْفِرْ لِي الذُنُوبَ الَّتي تُغَيِـر النِعَمَ، اَللّـهُمَ اغْفِرْ لي الذُنُوبَ الَتي تَحْبسُ الدُعاءَ، اَللـهُمَ اغْفِرْ لِي الذُنُوبَ الَتي تُنْزِلُ الْبَلاءَ، اَللهُم اغْفِرْ لي كُلَ ذَنْب اَذنبْتهُ، وَكُلَ خَطيئَة اَخْطَأتُها*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اللهم إني أسألك سؤال خاضع متذلل خاشع أن تسامحني وترحمني وتجعلني بقسمك راضيا قانعا وفي جميع الأحوال متواضعا ..

بحق هذا اليوم العظيم : اللهم شافي المرضى وفك الأسرى ورد الغرباء وحفظ المسافرين وفرج المهمومين والمكروبين ..

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يا الله
يا كريم
يا أول
يا آخر
يا مجيب
**يا فارج الهمّ،
ويا كاشف الغمّ،
فرّج همي ويسّر أمري
وارحم ضعفي وقلة حيلتي
وارزقني من حيث احتسب 
لا أحتسب يا ربّ العلمين
قال صلّى الله عليه وآلــه وسلّم
"من قرأ هذا الدعاء وأخبر الناس به فرّج الله همّه"*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ربي لا تحجب دعوتي….♥
ولا ترد مسألتي….♥
ولا تدعني بحسرتي….♥
ولا تكلني الى حولي وقوّتي….♥
وارحم عجزي….♥
............فقد ضاق صدري….♥
وتاه فكري….♥
وتحيّرت في امري….♥
وانت العالم سبحانك بسري وجهري….♥
المالك لنفعي وضري….♥
القادر على تفريج كربي….♥
وتيسير عسري….♥*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اللهم انى استخير بعلمك واستقدرك بقدرتك وأسألك من فضلك العظيم ، فانك تقدر ولا اقدر وتعلم ولا اعلم وانت علام الغيوب اللهم ان كنت تعلم أن هذا الامر خير لى فى دينى ومعاشى وعاقبة أمرى,أو قال عاجل امرى وآجله فاقدره لى ويسره لى ثم بارك لى فيه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اِلهي قَدْ جَلَسَ الُمسيءُ بَيْنَ يَدَيْكَ مُقِرّاً لَكَ بِسُوءِ عَمَلِهِ وَراجِياً مِنْكَ الصَّفْحَ عَنْ زَلَلِهِ اِلهي قَدْ رَفَعَ اِلَيْكَ الظّالِمُ كَفَّيْهِ راجِياً لِما لَدَيْكَ فَلا تُخَيِّبْهُ بِرَحْمَتِكَ مِنْ فَضْلِك*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ياهم لي رب كبيــــــــــر((احتاجك ربي*

----------


## hassan1411

_



يا رب اقضي كل من عنده حاجه و شافي كل مريض  بحق محمد و ال محمد 

_

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يارب عونك ضاق بي كونك*

----------


## التوبي

*الحمد لله رب العالمين*

----------


## أموله

*ييـ أ إ رب .. !
مالي سو إك*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
يـارب تمم آموري بخير وسعاده بحق النبي وآله*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*


أتعبتني يا قلب في دنيا هواك .. تيها ولا ادري متى تلقى مناك

مالي إذا حاولت أن أدنو لربي .. أبعدتني عنه كأني من عداك

تشتاق روحي للسما شوق المساكين .. احتاج ان اسموا كما احتاج للعين

لكن قلبي كلما اغفوا يمنيني

يا من دنا مني إلى حد الشرايين .. بل في ألطافه ادني ليدنيني

رباه في دنيا الهوى لا لا تخليني

من أين لي يا سيدي تصفوا حياتي .. يوما وقلبي غارق في السيئات

خذني أغثني دلني ربي عليك .. كم سوفت روحي بلوغ الأمنيات

تغرقني الدنيا بها .. والشوق يطفوا بي .. يا نفس للرحمن من صحراءك طوبي

مالي بذلت العمر في عصيان محبوبي

إني أنا الحيران في بعدي عن الله .. العمر يمضي من يدي لكنني لاهي

يا رحمة الله على مسكينك توبي

لا كان لي هنى .. وأنت عن نواظري بعيد .. مالي انا عن سيدي غنى

يا واهب السنا .. غيرك يا رباه لا أريد .. فأنت أنت غاية المنى



.
.
.

للاستماع 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pb8DUbw2qc4

**
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ياااااااااااااااااااااارب اسعد قلبي*

----------


## أموله

*يإرب اسعدِ قلبها *

----------


## hassan1411

_





يا رب



اسعد قلوب المؤمنين_

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يارب اسعد قلب امـــــــــــــــي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ربَــــــــــــــــــــي انَ ڪَانتْ الدنيِآ متَعبَـۂٍ ليْ ............
 فـالهمنيْ الصبــــــــــــــــرٍ حتىَ آغآدِر اليِڪ*

----------


## أموله

يإرب طول عممـرهم

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*أنا مفتــونٌ في هواك .. يا ربي و مالي سواك ..
قد ملأ الدنيــــا نــداك . .
عميت 
عينٌ .. لا تراك ..
 يا من أضحك يا من أبكى ....**
**
أدعوك أيا مُنجي الهلكى..

رباااااااااااااه احتاجك*

----------


## أموله

! 
يارب ارحمني

----------


## ورده محمديه

*رَبّيِ } .. إنّزَع مِنْ قَلبِي الأشّيَاء اللّتيِ تُؤلِمُنِي .. 

فَقَد خَابَ الظَنُ بالكَثِير !! وَ الظَنُ بِكَ لا يَخِيبْ .. ♥~~*

----------


## التوبي

*دعواتنا لمشرفة القسم 
زيارة موفـّقة و عـودة مشرقة
للمنتدى و وضع بصماتها المعتادة
على المشاركات في مختلف الأقسام
بالتوفيق
*

----------

ورده محمديه (08-02-2011)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*رباه ضاق صدري .. احتاجك*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
يارب أغثني بجلال وجهك الكريم 

وحقق يارب بفضلك رجائي*

----------


## التوبي

*غياب أبو طارق مقلق جداً نظراً لمرضه
أسأل الله له الصحة والعافية و إنشاء الله
يكون بخير يا من أسمهُ دواء و ذكرهُ شفاء
يارب يا معبود لا معبود سواه*

----------

أنيـ القلب ـن (07-09-2011)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 
 وعجل فرجهم ...*

----------


## أموله

*ليْ أمنيييةْ معلقهْ بييينَ السمآء والأرضِ
**
فـ يآأإ ربْ إكتبْ لهـآ الحيييآة ...!*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*احتاجك ربي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ربي أملي ورجائي مُعلق برحمتك وكرمك

آلهي حقق ليَ كل المُنى*

----------


## التوبي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الائمة والمهديين وسلم تسليما كثيرا يدعى بهذا الدعاء في كل ليلة من شهر رمضان : اَللّـهُمَّ اِنّي اَفْتَتِحُ الثَّناءَ بِحَمْدِكَ، وَاَنْتَ مُسَدِّدٌ لِلصَّوابِ بِمَّنِكَ، وَاَيْقَنْتُ اَنَّكَ اَنْتَ اَرْحَمُ الرّاحِمينَ في مَوْضِعِ الْعَفْوِ وَالرَّحْمَةِ، وَاَشَدُّ الْمُعاقِبينَ في مَوْضِعِ النَّكالِ وَالنَّقِمَةِ، وَاَعْظَمُ الْمُتَجَبِّرِينَ في مَوْضِعِ الْكِبْرياءِ وَالْعَظَمَةِ، اَللّـهُمَّ اَذِنْتَ لي في دُعائِكَ وَمَسْأَلَتِكَ فَاسْمَعْ يا سَميعُ مِدْحَتي، وَاَجِبْ يا رَحيمُ دَعْوَتي،*

----------


## ورده محمديه

ربي احفظ احبتي ولا تحرمني منهم بحق الآآل ...

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
يآرب 
أحفظ ليَ عزيزي من كل سوء وشآفه بشفائك بحق محمد وآله الآطهاروتمم لنآ بخير*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يٍـــْآربْ إن لــم آگـــن آخلصــــت في طـآعتــــگ فإنني آطمـــــع في رِحمتـــــگ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ياالله ياكريم ياأول ياآخر يامجيب يافارج الهم وياكاشف الغم فرج همي ويسر امري وارحم ضعفي وقلة حيلتي وارزقني من
حيث لا احتسب يارب العالمين .*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*.ربآه

"يامن تقول له كن فـ يكوون"

"يامن لـآ إلــه إلـآ أنت "

أدعووك بأن تررحم حالي ,فـ أنت أعلم بهآ !

فـ | لو ساءت علي الأحوال , وضاق بي الحال 
قصر العمر أو طال, مالي غيرك يالله |*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم لا تخذلني فيه بتعرض معصيتك ، ولا تضربني فيه بسياط نقمتك ، وزحزحني فيه من موجبات سخطك ، بمنك يا منتهى رغبة الراغبين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم أنت رجائي عند تضايق حلول البلاء عليَ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ربي لا تحملني ما لا طاقة لي على حمله*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*احتاجك ياربي..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*         إِلهي ضاقَتِ المَذاهِبُ إِلاّ إِلَيْكً وَخابَتِ الآمالُ إِلاّ لَدَيْكَ وَانَقَطَعَ الرَّجاءُ إَلاَّ منك وَبَطُلَ التَّوّكُّلَ إِلاّعلَيكَ

             نجني ممآ أنا فيه يـا رب*

----------


## محبة الزهراء*

يارب تنولني مرادي حق ال بيت محمد

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ربــي

أنت القريــب و الصاحـــب والحبيــب
أنت المجـيب و الحاكــم والطبيــــب
انت وحـدك أعلــم بـما يحمله قلبي
وبـمـا تخفيه جوارحــى
ربـــــــــي
ارحـم ضعفـي وقلــة حيلتــــــي
أسعــد قلبــي وفــرج همـــــــي
وأصـرف عـن ذهنـي ما يقلقنــي
و يعكـــر صفــــــو يومـــــى
ربــــــــي
أبدل حب الدنيا فـى قلبــى بحبـــك¨
و أوقـف عمرى على سجـدة لوجهك ♥اميـــن .... امـــــــين ياااااااااا رب
(◕‿◕✿)*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ربّ يَ رحمن (f)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
يآرب بحق علي فرج عن شيعة علي    (عليه السلآم)

يآرب آعطيني سؤلي بحق أمير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لحظات يبكى فيها قلبى قبل عينى
عندما اتمنى ان تدور عقارب الساعة فى الاتجاه المعاكس لأمحو اخطاء قد اقترفتها واطهر نفسى منها*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ربيْ آجعلنآ منَ المَعْتُوقين منَ النَّآرْ فيْ شهْرَ الخِيْر :)**
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*إلهي :
آسألگ آلنِسسيَآنْ 

لتصرفات ٱشخَخآصّ ٱوِجعوآ قَلببِبيْ
بِ قَدر احترامي لهمْ !*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ربي لآتُنهِي ﺷﻫْر رمضآن
إلآ وأنتَ رآضٍ عنآ
' وآجععلـﮧ شهر تتبدلُ فِيـﮧ ذنُوبنآ إلَى حسنَآت '
' وهمومنَآ إلى أفْرآح '
' و أحلآمنَآ إلى وآقِعٍ يَ رب ' ♥*

----------

شذى الزهراء (08-22-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
يآرب .. الله يسسسمع منك وردة  :)
*
*
يآرب عندي رجآء وأمل في قضآء مطلبي حققهـ ليَ يآرب بحق علي عليه السسلآم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ي ربّ / 
لآ تجعل ليلة القدر ترحل
و نحن منسيّوﻥ : 
من ( الجنّھ ) 

آللھم / ' 
أجعلنّآ ممن يقآل لھم :
ھَذھ آلجنّھ آلتي گنتم
بھﺂ ٺوعدۆﻥ̴ ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
يآرب يكون صبآحي وصبآح أحبتي {صبــاح الأقدار السعيدة بحق ليلة القدر العظيمة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ربي كن بعوني*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*رباه اَذِقْني حَلاوَةَ الصُّنْعِ فيـما سَاَلْتُ ، وَهَبْ لي مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمةً وَفَرجاً هَنيئاً،*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يآارب يتمم ليَ على خير*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*آللھُمَ في هذا الصبآح 
سرَ خَوآطّرنَآ بِ خَبرِ جمِيل !
إنكَ على كُل شيءٍ قدير . . ♥*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
يآرب أوهبني سعآدة لآمنتهى لها*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ربي اجعل عيدنا سعيد*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*رباه احتاجك ...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يآآرب تعدي هآلآيام ع خير بحق محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ربي ثبت قلبي لما هو خيراً ليي }~ْ!*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يآرب حقق لي أملي :)*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
يآرب أج ـعلني من حزبك فإن ح ـزبك هم المُفلحون*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*خذني** أغثني** دلني ربي عليك .. كم سوفت* *روحي** بلوغ الأمنيات*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ربيّ لآتجعلنيّ ممنْ ينسآكْ وقتْ آلرخآء ولآ يذكركَ إلآ وقتْ آلشّده....*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يا واهب** السنا** ..* *غيرك* *يا رباه* *لا أريد* *..** فأنت أنت** غاية* *المنى*

----------


## hassan1411

*


يا رب اعطي كل من له حاجة بحق محمد و ال محمد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أسّألكٌ ربٍي ڤيـَۓ هذه ٱل̷̷سٱعه أט : 
ٱט ﭠﺷ͠ﻓي ڳُل ﻣ̉ﺑﭠﻟى ۋ ﻣ̉ريٓــض .. 
ٱט ﭠﻓرج همّ ڳُل ﻣ̉ھﻣ̉ــوم .. 
ٱט ﭠرزق ڳُل ﺷ͠ﺧ̉ص ﻣ̉ﺣ͠ــروم ..
ٱט ﭠﻗ̮ﺑل ﭠۋﺑھ ڳُل ﭠائـــب .. 
ٱט ﭠﺳ͠ﻋ̲د ﻗ̮ﻟب ڳل ﺷ͠ﺧ̉ص ﺣ͠زين..
ٱט ﭠﺳ̶̉ﭠﺟيب ﻟدﻋ̲وھ ڳل عَبْد ..
ٱט ﭠيـﺳ̶̉ر ڳُل مّﻦ ﭠﻋ̲ﺳ͠ر ﺄ̲ﻣ̉ـرھ .. 
ٱט ﭠﺣ͠ﻗ̮ق ﺄ̲ ﻣ̉ﻧ͠يھ ڳل ﺷ͠ﺧ̉ــص ..
ٱט ﭠغفر لڳُل ﻣ̉ذﻧ͠ـب ..
ٱט ﭠﺑﺷ͠ر ﺄ̲ ﺣ͠ﺑٺَي ﺑﺑﺷ͠آآرة ﺧ̉يٓر يٓ ربّ
ٱט ﭠرﺣ͠م ﺄ̲ﻣ̉ۋآتٍ ﺂﻟﻣ̉ﺳ͠ﻟﻣ̉يٓن . . 


بفضل الصلااة ع'ـلَى مـحمـد وعـًلى آل مـح'ـمَـد =) ♥*

----------


## أموله

*يَ ربّ إجععل لهآإ .
في درۆبْ التعبّ ،
. . .
خ ي ر 
ۆ ازرِع لهآ في گِل خطۆھَ
. . سعآدھّ*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

ياآآآرب سهل علينا أمورنا ..

----------


## hassan1411

يا رب 


وفقني

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يارب يارب عونك ضاق بي كوني.*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يآآآآربْ كمآآ جعلتَ كل نبضة تزيدْ منّا عمراً فاجعلها تزيدُنَا منكـَ قرباً ♥ ..~*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*رِبْ في صدرى بكاء
لمِ يسمعه أحد
وحدك يّــــا الله تعلمِ حجمِ الالمِ ’
فخففه عنيْ
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
رب لا تحجب دعوتي...♥
ولا ترد مسألتي....♥
ولا تدعني بحسرتي....♥
ولا تكلني الى حولي وقوّتي....♥
وارحم عجزي....♥
فقد ضاق صدري....♥
وتاه فكري....♥
وتحيّرت في امري....♥
وانت العالم سبحانك بسري وجهري*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ربي احتاجك ....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لمن أشكي و أنت موجود

.. ۩˙يا ٠•●اللـ‗__‗ـه●•٠•˙۩ ˙

و لمن أبكي و بابك غير مردود
... ... ...
.۩˙يا ٠•●اللـ‗__‗ـه●•٠•˙۩˙ .

و لمن أدعو و أنت فقط المعبود

..۩˙ يا٠•●اللـ‗__‗ـه●•٠•˙۩˙

و لمن أرجو و رجائي فيك غير محدود

.۩˙يا ٠•●اللـ‗__‗ـه●•٠•˙۩˙

يارب اجعل عفوك عني دائم و رضاك علي قائم

۩˙ يا٠•●اللـ‗__‗ـه ˙۩*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*مـــــــــــــــــالـــى غـــــــــــيــرك ياربي....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*رّبي لآ تدعنيّ آشتآآآآق
لمنْ لآ يهمه أمري ! 
ۆلآ تدعني آذڳر شخص
بَ قدّر حبي لہ ' آۆجعني :*

----------

أنيـ القلب ـن (09-20-2011)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*الهي من لي غيرك اسأله كشف ضري والنظر في امري*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يامن جَعلت عيسى بلا أبْ ..
وجعلت سُليمان يكلم من يأكل الحبْ ..
ونصرت مُوسى على مَن قال إنّي الربْ ..

وحَمَيتَ مريمَ من القذفِ والسَبْ ..
وأخرجت يونسَ من الظلمات ويوسف من الجُبْ ..

وجَعلت الحَجر والشجر. 
يُسبحونك وهُم بلا روحٍ ولا قلبْ ..

ربي أنتَ القريبْ والصاحبْ
أنتَ السَامع و المجيب ...

إِلهيْ حققْ الأمانيْ فيْ قلبي وفي كُلِّ قّلبْ. يـآرب ؛ في هذه السآعـہ 
آسآلگ ' آلعافيه لـكل ( مريض )' :( ♡
ولگل مسلم ضآقٺ عليهــہ دنيآه ،
ۈذرفٺ عينآهــہ . .`*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ربــــآه نــــــآر ألهم تُحْرق مضجعي
و ألآه تثقل كـآهِلي و تؤّرِق

والفكرُ في أهوائهِ مُتعلقُ

والقلبُ يخفقُ بالذنوبِ وإنني
يا سيدي منْ خفقهِ أتمزقُ

ماذا أقولُ ؟! وأنت تعلمُ أنني
دُنيايَ في لذاتها كم أغرقُ

فالعينُ ريحٌ عصفُها في حرمةٍ
أقستْ فؤادي جفنُها لا يُغلقُ

والروحُ يا رباهُ بانَ جُنونها
تروي حَكايا عن حبيبٍ تعشقُ

ما بالها رضيتْ بأسقامِ الهوى
ولزيفِ أحلامٍ أراها تَسبقُ

رباهُ نار الهمِ تحرقُ مضجعي
و الآه تثقل كاهلي و تؤرقُ

تمضي الليالي بالعتابِ لعلهُ
يحيي فؤاداً بالذنوبِ مُوثقُ

حارتْ خُطايَ !! لأي بابٍ ألتجيْ ؟!
فلقِيتُ بابكَ يا دليلي يُشرقُ

فوقفتُ في عتباتهِ مُتضرعاً
علِّيّ بركبٍ الهدايةِ ألحقُ

بك لاذَ قلبي ياإله تحصَناً
و الدمعُ يملأُ مقلتي يتدفقُ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ربي لك أشكو أمري*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يارب حقق آحلامهم   ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ي ڒبّ . . 
إﻥ̴ ڳآﭑن هٌـنآڳ ذنبّ . . , 
ﻳ̉ﺣ͠ۆل ﺑﻳ̉ﻧيّ , ۈ ﺑﻳ̉نْ ﺗۆﻓ̨ﻳ̉ﻗ̮ڳ . . * 
فَ ﭑﺑﻋ̃ڍه ﻋ̃ﻧي ۉ ﭑﺑﻋ̃ڍﻧي ﻋ̃ﻧه . . ,
ۉ ﭑﻏ̲ﻓ̨ڒھہ ﻟ̨ـيّ . . يَ’آللـہَ*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* إلــــهــي .. أحـــــــتــاج لـــنـــورك يـــضـــيئ لي مــعــالــم الـــطــريق*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يا رب .. يا من تملك حوائج السائلين و تعفو عن المذنبين .. أقضي حوائجنا و إعفو عنا يا الله يا غفور يا رحيم يا كريم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
يارب أرحم عبدك الضعيف     ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ربــــــــــــــــــيّ .
............... هـبْ لــي من رحمتـــك 

فرحـــآ 

لآ يــذكرنـــيّ بوجَـعــــــــــــــي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يارب ألتمس فرجاً ينسيني ألماً ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يــ̯͡ا ربيّ ••
فِي هذه اﻟﻟﺣظآات ﺄ̲سألگ
تسھِيلُ [ حَآجـۃٍ ]
فِي قلبي ﺄ̲نتَ ﺄ̲علم بھآ 

يَ رب فيْ قلبيً دعَوات - 
عَانقت أبوآب السَماءْ .. 
ف بعَطفك وَ رحمتك ..
الوآسععه قل لهَا :
كوني .. 
[ف تكككُون ] 

ېَ’ربّ •• 
آذقنِي فَرحہ تُعوّضني عَنْ ..
گل مَ مَررَت فيہ مَا دُمت ،، 
[ آتنفسّسّ ] 

ېَ’ربّ •• 
رﺟۈﭠگ ﺣ̃ﻗ̮ڨ ﻟې ﻣرادې 
ۈ أرحَ ﻗ̮ﻟﺑې 
ۈ ﻧﻓﺳ͠ې .. 
ۈ ﺟﺳ͠دې ..
ۈ أﺑﻋد ﻋ̃ﻧ͠ې مَا ﯾزﻋج
ﺧاطرِې ...... 

يَاربّ .. ♥
يَاربّ .. ♥
يَاربّ .. ♥
ومآخآب من قآل يآرب ♥̸̨*

----------

قلب زينب الصبور (11-01-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*

يآرب دعوتك كمآ أمرتني فأستجب ليَ كما وعدتني*

----------


## قلب زينب الصبور

*يارب أنت أعلم بمسألتي مني ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
يآرب بعظمة هذا اليوم وحرمته أغفر ليَ ولوالديَ 
وأرزقني كُل ما أتمناه  والمؤمنين والمؤمنات ...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ربِ أشرح ليَ صدري ويسر ليَ أمري*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اَللّـهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد، وَاسْمَعْ دُعائي اِذا دَعَوْتُكَ، وَاْسمَعْ 
نِدائي اِذا نادَيْتُكَ، وَاَقْبِلْ عَليَّ اِذا ناجَيْتُكَ، فَقَدْ هَرَبْتُ اِلَيْكَ، وَوَقَفْتُ 
بَيْنَ يَدَيكَ مُسْتَكيناً لَكَ مُتَضرِّعاً اِلَيْكَ، راجِياً لِما لَدَيْكَ ثَوابي، وَتَعْلَمُ 
ما في نَفْسي، وَتَخْبُرُ حاجَتي، وَتَعْرِفُ ضَميري، وَلا يَخْفى عَلَيْكَ اَمْرُ
مُنْقَلَبي وَمَثْوايَ، وَما اُريدُ اَنْ اُبْدِئَ بِهِ مِنْ مَنْطِقي، واَتَفَوَّهُ بِهِ مِنْ 
طَلِبَتي، وَاَرْجُوهُ لِعاقِبَتي، وَقَدْ جَرَتْ مَقاديرُكَ عَليَّ يا سَيِّدي فيما يَكُونُ
مِنّي اِلى آخِرِ عُمْري مِنْ سَريرَتي وَعَلانِيَتي، وَبِيَدِكَ لا بِيَدِ غَيْرِكَ 
زِيادَتي وَنَقْصي وَنَفْعي وَضرّي. اِلـهي اِنْ حَرَمْتَني فَمَنْ ذَا الَّذي 
يَرْزُقُني، وَاِنْ خَذَلْتَني فَمَنْ ذَا الَّذي يَنْصُرُني. اِلـهي اَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ
غَضَبِكَ وَحُلُولِ سَخَطِكَ. اِلـهي اِنْ كُنْتُ غَيْرَ مُسْتاْهِل لِرَحْمَتِكَ فَاَنْتَ 
اَهْلٌ اَنْ تَجُودَ عَليَّ بِفَضْلِ سَعَتِكَ.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
يارب بحق المولى علي وعيدك الأكبر ارزقنا في الدنيا زيارته وفي الآخرة شفاعته

واغفر لي ولوالدي وارحمني واغنني بحلالك يارب

واعطني مرادي وحقق لي مناي وجميع المؤمنين*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*رباه إني قد عرفتك خفقة في أضلعي
 وهفوت باسمك يا لله لحناً يرن بمسمعي 
أنا من يذوب تحرقا بالشوق دون توجعي قد فاض قلبي بالأسى حتى سئمت تجرعي ...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
يآرب غفرآنك ورحمتك بعبدك المذنب   ..*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*( رباه .. إحفظ زوار الحسين بِحقِ فاطمه وَ أبيها وَبعلها وبنيها يا الله 
 أخذني الحنين حيث مرقدالحسين عليه السلام
اللهما ارزقني زيارة*

----------


## hassan1411

*



يا رب احفظ كل مؤمن التجا اليك*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*رباااااه احتاجك ...~*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* اَللّـهُمَّ اِنّى اَسْأَلُكَ بِاسْمِكَ الْعَظيمِ الاَْعْظَمِ الاَْعَزِّ الاَْجَلِّ الاَْكْرَمِ الَّذى اِذا دُعيتَ بِهِ عَلى مَغالِقِ اَبْوابِ السَّمآءِ لِلْفَتْحِ بِالرَّحْمَةِ انْفَتَحَتْ، وَاِذا دُعيتَ بِهِ عَلى مَضآئِقِ اَبْوابِ الاَْرْضِ لِلْفَرَجِ انْفَرَجَتْ، وَاِذا دُعيتَ بِهِ عَلَى العُسْرِ لِلْيُسْرِ تَيَسَّرَتْ، وَاِذا دُعيتَ بِهِ عَلَى الاَْمْواتِ لِلنُّشُورِ انْتَشَرَتْ، وَاِذا دُعيتَ بِهِ عَلى كَشْفِ الْبَأسآءِ وَالضَّرّاءِ انْكَشَفَتْ، وَبِجَلالِ وَجْهِكَ الْكَريمِ اَكْرَمِ الْوُجُوهِ وَاَعَزِّ الْوُجُوهِ الَّذى عَنَتْ لَهُ الْوُجُوهُ وَخَضَعَتْ لَهُ الرِّقابُ وَخَشَعَتْ لَهُ الاَْصْواتُ وَوَجِلَتْ لَهُ الْقُلُوبُ مِنْ مَخافَتِكَ، وَبِقُوَّتِكَ الَّتى بِها تُمْسِكُ السَّمآءَ اَنْ تَقَعَ عَلَى الاَْرْضِ إلاّ بِاِذْنِكَ، وَتُمْسِكُ السَّماواتِ وَالاَْرْضَ اَنْ تَزُولا، وَبِمَشِيَّتِكَ الَّتى دانَ (كانَ) لَهَا الْعالَمُونَ، وَبِكَلِمَتِكَ الَّتى خَلَقْتَ بِهَا السَّماواتِ وَالاَْرْضَ، وَبِحِكْمَتِكَ الَّتى صَنَعْتَ بِهَا الْعَجآئِبَ وَخَلَقْتَ بِهَا الظُّلْمَةَ وَجَعَلْتَها لَيْلاً وَجَعَلْتَ اللَّيْلَ سَكَناً (مَسْكَناً) وَخَلَقْتَ بِهَا النُّورَ وَجَعَلْتَهُ نَهاراً وَجَعَلْتَ النَّهارَ نُشُوراً مُبْصِراً.........................................  ................. 
*

----------


## DR.Mona

ياااااااااارب اكشف هذه الغمه عن هذه الامه بحضوره وعجل لنا ظهوره برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 
واجعلنا من انصاره والمستشهدين بين يديه

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اللهم صلِ على وآل محمد و عجل فرجهم يا كريم.*
*سلامٌ قولاً من ربٍ رحيم.*
*اللهم بحق شهر* رمضان *الذي أنزلت فيه القران, إجعلنا من عتقائك من النار...*

----------


## صرخة العطشان

ي رب الطف بحالي ..

----------

